# Turbo Dream



## shredpow (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey so I have about 5 days now on my new 156 TD and I wanted to post a little review. 
Board: 09-10 K2 Turbo Dream 156
Bindings: Burton Missions: 21.5" stance +5,-5
I'm 34, 5'7" 180 lbs, pretty outta shape nowadays, haha. 

Day 1: Sierra, nice spring-like conditions, ice and slush. I rode mostly greens and blues with the GF. I was really impressed at how well I could carve with little to no effort. Tried some switch, easy, no hangups. Tried to butter for the first time and caught an edge. I think I need to widen my stance for extra spreadability, haha. Bombed a few runs and the board felt pretty stable, but when I leaned on my back or front leg I would lose edge hold. I never fell, but the board would slide through turns instead of carve, centering my weight produced the best results. I tried some ollies off rollers, flats, hips, anything I could find, it feels kinda squirly right before I ollie and I get sketched out, especially at speed. 

Day 2-5: Utah bound on a road trip, I was hoping for some knee deep pow to see what this board could really do, but was outta luck. Missed storms by one day coming and going...sucks. I rode Park City, Snowbird, Solitude and Brighton. Overall the runs were either groomed or packed powder/ice. On the icy runs I got a little sketched out trying to push my speed. This board is not as fast or as stable as my Premier in these conditions. I got no chatter, but I don't like washing out in turns, so I had to slow down a little. Found some kickers and was impressed, to me the TD has more of a medium flex, and due to the rocker I felt more confident going faster off them than my Premier. Tried to ollie some rollers at speed and still can't get the feeling, still squirly, not sure what to do? I got some pow stashes at Solitude, gotta tell you this is where the board shines for sure. Even with a centered stance I was able to float easy, carving in pow feels like riding a surfboard because of the rocker. I pumped through a flat patch, stomped the tail and ollied in the pow, I could never do that before on my Premier. 

Overall I gotta say I'm impressed with the board, though I'm not completely comfortable on it yet. Getting sketched out before I ollie is irritating, I think I have to get used to the feeling. Riding this board is effortless, no leg burn, sore calves etc. I rode 4 days in a row and could've gone more.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

how hard is it to get used to being centered at all times? I was always tought to lean on my front foot when carving.


----------



## shredpow (Dec 22, 2009)

So I always used to lean on my back foot and turn by sliding by back foot back and forth under my center of gravity. Riding centered is pretty easy, it'll come naturally when you feel how the board turns. It's just like riding a skateboard with loose trucks, just rock from toe to heel. When you get aggressive it's harder to remember to stay centered, but the first time you wash out at speed you'll adjust. I recommend setting up your bindings centered, only using the 3/4" setback built in and try it out. I liked it that way, but I'm gonna widen up to 22" or 22.5" and see if stability increases.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

did you say skateboard with loose trucks? man those were the H-STREET DAYS! 

anyhow, got pictures?


----------



## shredpow (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah H-Street, I remember I used to ride a Ron Allen for a little bit. Check this out for a little reminiscing. At the 8:20 mark is where we used to skate at the Benicia Skatepark up here in the Bay Area, ahhhh the old days of skating were soooo good. Here's some pics of my TD


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

what is your boot size? +5 -5 are pretty low angles I am surprised you don't have too much overhang.


----------



## shredpow (Dec 22, 2009)

My boots are size 10 and there's overhang, but it doesn't effect my riding. I can't remember ever getting toe drag while carving.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I am about to go downstairs to the store and buy a 159. Hopefully I will enjoy it just as much.


----------



## shredpow (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yeah no problem, you should post a review of the 159 also. I think a lot of people are torn between the two sizes:dunno:, I know I was


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

shredpow said:


> Yeah H-Street, I remember I used to ride a Ron Allen for a little bit. Check this out for a little reminiscing. At the 8:20 mark is where we used to skate at the Benicia Skatepark up here in the Bay Area, ahhhh the old days of skating were soooo good. Here's some pics of my TD


hell yah, it was good and raw. 180 over the trash can did it for me. i had matt hensley board.  dl the video as i type. thanks for the chills.


----------

